# Steering wheel warning light dim



## Jakethepeg007 (May 14, 2013)

Hi I have a 2009 TDI, 55k, and after some months of the car not being used I've noticed the steering wheel light is showing dim all the time, when I check with VCDS on instruments I get 00003 Control module , 005 No or incorrect basic setting / Adaptation

The battery is starting to sound a little weak when you cold start and I've had a low voltage fault on central electrics, but it doesn't come back after its cleared.

Any help will be greatly appreciated, we plan to sell soon and want it to be right for the next owner

Thanks in advance

Jake


----------



## Howdy (Apr 2, 2015)

It's a very well-known problem with dealers. I had same problem, though it would come and go. When my independent dealer first looked it was slightly glowing but embarrassingly when it went back for the fix it had actually gone out! After testing it was found with an intermittent fault. It required new instrument pod at £840 fitted but fortunately for me it was carried out under warranty. The new item is apparently modified and has 2 year Audi warranty. You can have the unit repaired for about £150 by independent companies with a lifetime guarantee I understand. That's the best option I think though the car is off the road while unit is away for repair.

Audi wouldn't let me keep the faulty item. Thought might be able to repair it if mine went wrong again without taking car off the road. Apparently the £607 part is an exchange price  .


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Mine did it after standing over xmas. Theres a place down south apparently very good. However after using the car for a couple weeks it went out and has stayed out. Get the battery charged fully and a good blow heater in the car before spending any money!


----------



## Howdy (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes, emphasise mine too did go out after a few weeks of it's own accord. Agree with Grizzle, just keep it charged and will probably go out.


----------



## Jakethepeg007 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks , got a new battery today and left the car running for about 30 mins and it was just visible if you were really looking for it, gone back to look tonight and it's glowing again! Will try a drive tomorrow if I can persuade the wife to leave it with me! Her Golf arrives next week and she doesn't want to give up the TT! 
I read about some wires under the bonnet to check but don't want to go out in the snow to try to find them!

Cheers for the replies


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

it will do that, mine did for ages i think its more a case of letting it settle, I recon you have to get the damp out of it.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Any updates on this ?

Did it go out in the end?


----------



## 1fatboab (Apr 5, 2017)

As explained on this post I also have the dim light at exactly 55k on my 2009 tdi. Maybe I'm not using this forum correctly but can anyone reply if the problem was resolved? I have heard there's wires in engine bay to check, anyone know what and where they are?

Who are the independent technicians that can repair the dash pod with a lifetime warranty? Where are they? I can live with the dim light but would get it put right prior to any sale if I do part with it.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## 1fatboab (Apr 5, 2017)

1fatboab said:


> As explained on this post I also have the dim light at exactly 55k on my 2009 tdi. Maybe I'm not using this forum correctly but can anyone reply if the problem was resolved? I have heard there's wires in engine bay to check, anyone know what and where they are?
> 
> Who are the independent technicians that can repair the dash pod with a lifetime warranty? Where are they? I can live with the dim light but would get it put right prior to any sale if I do part with it.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


Just got the car back from Audi after having a new dual mass flywheel clutch and slave cylinder fitted. No more dim light. Possibly due to software updates which were done as routine. Who knows but happy it's gone for now.


----------



## BCEly (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi Folks

I seem to be having a similar issue to this on my Audi TT 2.0TFSI Sline Stronic Quattro (2011 Plate) and am wondered if it could be the same thing.

I noticed this evening that the Power Steering Warning light is on BUT it's not a full / bright amber, it's like it's a dimmed version which I suspect won't show up in direct sunlight.

It's on all the time when the ignition is on but also when I've left the car and it's locked / alarmed.

I parked up at home 2 hours ago and have just gone out to look through the window and it's still on.

I have some pictures but to be honest, as the cameras flash went off it's not really indicative of what it looks like.

I found these guys and wondered if they are the ones discussed in the thread?

https://cartronix.co.uk/product/audi-tt ... sh-repair/


----------

